# Shootfighting



## albert (Aug 21, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out there practices this.

How practical is it for real-life situations? What's the training like?

I know that it combines Muay Thai and Jujitsu techniques - but wouldn't this be difficult to progress in?  To be qualified to teach it would probably take a few decades, no?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 21, 2002)

Bart Vale is the owner of the shootfighting name. He is a 7th degree black belt in Tracy kenpo. I received jr. instructor rank about 5 or 6 years ago. To get this you must know someone and be invited to a camp which Bart puts on 2 times a year. Basically Shootfighting is No Holds Barred fighting. The name comes from Japanese organzation can't remember the name, but it broke up and three different branches formed. Shootfighting, Shootwrestling, and I think Pancrase. Each Organzation has different rules. But real simple it's just like you said "Muay Thai with Jujutsu".
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

Wasn't there a Shooto organization?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 21, 2002)

I can't remember I've got an Mag with Bart's autogragh it's in there.I'll look it up. Also they don't wear gi's usually t-shirts and shorts or sweat pants.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 21, 2002)

The Three organzations were Shootfighting, Shootboxing, and Shootwrestling.
Bob


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by albert _
> 
> *I was wondering if anyone out there practices this.
> 
> ...


Really?  I thought in combined freestyle wrestling, jujitsu, sumo, and karate.  I think it started with a wrestler showing two Japanese wrestling.  But Kempo is right about it breaking up into three major branches.


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Shooto was from Satoru Sayama

Basicly this all came From Japnies Pro Wrestling
& Europen Hooking.

A Shoot is when 1 or 2 Wrestlers
Made the match 2 real.

A lot of Guy's wanted to test them Selves
So they started makin this more & more 
Realitic.

Lou Thesz & Karol Gotch
Taught Hooks To Japaniese Pro Wrestlers
Most of the Guy's had M.A. Back rounds
Judo & Sombo were included
as well was  Karate & Feestyle Wrestling


:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------

